# Transformer QWERTY en AZERTY



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

Salut 
A tous j'ai une natte du clavier de mon powerbook g4 qui est endommager et je voulais savoir si en prenant un clavier QWERTY et en replacent bien les touches dessus grace a l'autre clavier que j'ai deja. Je pourrais faire un AZERTY et si cela fonctionnera. 
Ou alor si quelqu'un a un clavier de powerbook g4 alu 15" a vendre en AZERTY sa m'interesse 
 a+ 
         félix


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Août 2009)

oups erreur


----------



## NightWalker (19 Août 2009)

Salut,

Pour moi, tu as 98% de chance pour que ça marche...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Août 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour moi, tu as 98% de chance pour que ça marche...


Croyant m'être trompé,  j'ai édité mon post car, ne visionnant pas le clavier qwerty, je me demandais dans quel ordre allaient se retrouver les lettres. 

Mais en fait c'est un simple échange de touches de clavier à clavier.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour moi, tu as 98% de chance pour que ça marche...


 
Good !! je vais tenter sa alors. 
A que problèmes pensent tu dans les 2% restant ??  
Et une derniere question si j'achete un clavier non retro-eclairé et que j'y place mes touches de clavier retro-eclairé cela devrait marcher... Non ??? Car pour moi le retroeclairage ne se situe pas sur le clavier mais est sur le coté et est indépendant et le ce qui fait qu'un clavier est retro-eclairé ou non vient des touches transparentes...
Je me trompe ??

Merci pour ta reponse NightWalker

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h24 ----------




PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Mais en fait c'est un simple échange de touches de clavier à clavier.


 
Ouai voila c'est un échange de touche. Donc se devrais fonctionner je pense apres c'est que software la reconnaissance des touches ??


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Août 2009)

sparco35 a dit:


> (...) je pense apres c'est que software la reconnaissance des touches ??


C'est même tout à fait banal : tu remplaces un "bout de plastique" par un autre. 
Le système de reconnaissance est en-dessous.


----------



## NightWalker (19 Août 2009)

sparco35 a dit:


> A que problèmes pensent tu dans les 2% restant ??



J'aime bien laisser 2% pour l'inconnue...  ça permet de laisser un peu de suspense.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h37 ----------




PoorMonsteR a dit:


> C'est même tout à fait banal : tu remplaces un "bout de plastique" par un autre.
> Le système de reconnaissance est en-dessous.



et c'est OS X qui gère la langue du clavier. D'ailleurs on peut changer à la volée la langue du clavier.


----------



## ben206stras (19 Août 2009)

Le système de reconnaissance ne reconnait pas la touche en elle-même.

La touche sert juste de contacteur qui établi un lien entre une abscisse et une ordonnée, ce qui est traduit en une valeur qui correspond à une touche.


----------



## Aliboron (19 Août 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> .../... en fait c'est un simple échange de touches de clavier à clavier.


Ben, ça dépend de quel clavier il est question. Le clavier US, par exemple, n'a pas le même nombre de touches que le clavier français (noter en particulier la touche majuscule de gauche). En plus d'un changement (physique) des boutons, il faudra donc adapter aussi le .keyboard avec Ukulele. Restera ensuite à adapter l'utilisateur


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Août 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> (...) Le clavier US, par exemple, n'a pas le même nombre de touches que le clavier français (...)


Je ne savais pas. 
Qu'y a-t-il en plus ou en moins ?


----------



## NightWalker (19 Août 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Je ne savais pas.
> Qu'y a-t-il en plus ou en moins ?


Je suis aussi étonné que toi ???


----------



## Aliboron (19 Août 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Qu'y a-t-il en plus ou en moins ?


Ben, regardez vous-mêmes (comme déjà dit, il y a au moins la touche majuscule, à côté du Z, qui laisse de la place pour une touche supplémentaire sur les claviers FR) : 







Il y a aussi la touche "Entrée" il me semble. Pour le reste je ne sais pas donner plus de détails dans l'immédiat, n'ayant pas de modèles de ce type sous la main actuellement. Mais bon, faut rester prudent (ou choisir de s'adapter)...​


----------



## NightWalker (19 Août 2009)

Bon ben tu as 2% de chance que ça marche...


----------

